# Maltese with Blue eyes? Is there a breeder on here?



## Circe's Mommy

Can some one please share what a malt looks like with Blue eyes? Are they deaf? Is it a fluke? How do they get the blue eyes? Do thy have all of their pigmentation everywhere else?









THank you, am just curious.

Liz


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

Maltese Faqs

I could not find a pic for you though. Sorry!


----------



## ddsumm

Chloe has one blue eye and one black eye.



She is not deaf. Only when she feels like not listening to mommy. LOL LOL



She was born like this but I dont think you can 'breed' them to have this. I believe it is just a fluke?? I may be wrong.



Everybody who sees it says the same thing when they see it. "Is she blind" "what's wrong with her eye".



I usually say, 'she can see' or 'gee chloe whats up with your eye' lol lol



The best one is this "how did you do THAT!!!!' ???? "Do what?" I say.. "Give her a blue eye" they say.



I just say 'oh every morning I just take her eye out and put another colour in'


















Geez, I mean what a dumb thing to say... 'how do you do that'.......



Here is a picture of her..



Hugs and tail wags



Dede and Chloe from down under



[attachment=15509:attachment]


----------



## zsazsasmom

*sigh*














we just love Chloe


----------



## NONNY

> Chloe has one blue eye and one black eye.
> 
> 
> 
> She is not deaf. Only when she feels like not listening to mommy. LOL LOL
> 
> 
> 
> She was born like this but I dont think you can 'breed' them to have this. I believe it is just a fluke?? I may be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody who sees it says the same thing when they see it. "Is she blind" "what's wrong with her eye".
> 
> 
> 
> I usually say, 'she can see' or 'gee chloe whats up with your eye' lol lol
> 
> 
> 
> The best one is this "how did you do THAT!!!!' ???? "Do what?" I say.. "Give her a blue eye" they say.
> 
> 
> 
> I just say 'oh every morning I just take her eye out and put another colour in'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, I mean what a dumb thing to say... 'how do you do that'.......
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of her..
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs and tail wags
> 
> 
> 
> Dede and Chloe from down under
> 
> 
> 
> [attachment=15509:attachment][/B]


 

I had never noticed Chloe's eyes before.....so unique!! I LOOOOOVE your answers!!


----------



## MissMollyMae

I adore Chloe's blue eye and well, Chloe's everything! You can tell in her videos she is a very special little sausage.


----------



## sassy's mommy

There is a breeder on SM that has a blued eyed Malt; however, she does not ship.


----------



## Tina

Chloe is so cute. Maltese have blue eyes when they are born just like humans do. Not as blue as Chloe's though. Usually they change to brown around 6 to 8 weeks old. If both parents carry the recessive gene for blue eyes, you will get a blue eyed Maltese. I have not ever seen one with a blue and brown eye, though. How cute. Some Maltese have hazel eyes. Most breeders and show people worry about this and try to breed for the darker eye. Pigment doesn't have anything to do with eye color.


----------



## saltymalty

That's interesting...if anyone finds a link to some photos, I'd love to see them. And of course Chloe is "our" favorite one blue eye, one black eye malt!!! I just love that photo of her sitting on her rump with her front paws held high.


----------



## Cosy

> Chloe has one blue eye and one black eye.
> 
> 
> 
> She is not deaf. Only when she feels like not listening to mommy. LOL LOL
> 
> 
> 
> She was born like this but I dont think you can 'breed' them to have this. I believe it is just a fluke?? I may be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody who sees it says the same thing when they see it. "Is she blind" "what's wrong with her eye".
> 
> 
> 
> I usually say, 'she can see' or 'gee chloe whats up with your eye' lol lol
> 
> 
> 
> The best one is this "how did you do THAT!!!!' ???? "Do what?" I say.. "Give her a blue eye" they say.
> 
> 
> 
> I just say 'oh every morning I just take her eye out and put another colour in'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, I mean what a dumb thing to say... 'how do you do that'.......
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of her..
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs and tail wags
> 
> 
> 
> Dede and Chloe from down under
> 
> 
> 
> [attachment=15509:attachment][/B]


 

ROTFL great answers, Dede





> Chloe is so cute. Maltese have blue eyes when they are born just like humans do. Not as blue as Chloe's though. Usually they change to brown around 6 to 8 weeks old. If both parents carry the recessive gene for blue eyes, you will get a blue eyed Maltese. I have not ever seen one with a blue and brown eye, though. How cute. Some Maltese have hazel eyes. Most breeders and show people worry about this and try to breed for the darker eye. Pigment doesn't have anything to do with eye color.[/B]


 



HUH!?? I raised maltese for years and never had a blue eyed maltese baby. They all had dark eyes

other than perhaps a cloudy look as they first opened, but that went away within a day or two.


----------



## Tina

Mine have a dark blue tinge when they first open their eyes. The same tinge that I saw on new born babies when I had my kids and the babies when I worked in the nursery at the hospital. It is just an observation.


----------



## Circe's Mommy

Thank you, I love Chloe's One blue and one blacK, that is so unique! I can't wait to see a double blue eyed malt, it just sounds so unusual, the black eyes are such a great contrast to the white coat!! Thanks for all the great comments and answers. I will chek out that breeders site out of sheer curiosity!


----------



## ddsumm

You wanna see a malt with two blue eyes?????





How about this one....lol lol




























[attachment=15544:attachment] 



Hugs and tail wags





Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## ladypup

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=281376
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe is so cute. Maltese have blue eyes when they are born just like humans do. Not as blue as Chloe's though. Usually they change to brown around 6 to 8 weeks old. If both parents carry the recessive gene for blue eyes, you will get a blue eyed Maltese. I have not ever seen one with a blue and brown eye, though. How cute. Some Maltese have hazel eyes. Most breeders and show people worry about this and try to breed for the darker eye. Pigment doesn't have anything to do with eye color.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUH!?? I raised maltese for years and never had a blue eyed maltese baby. They all had dark eyes
> 
> other than perhaps a cloudy look as they first opened, but that went away within a day or two.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

never saw a Maltese born with blue eyes either


----------



## Cosy

> You wanna see a malt with two blue eyes?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this one....lol lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [attachment=15544:attachment]
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs and tail wags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dede and Chloe from down under[/B]


 

We know Chloe has everything but colored contacts?


----------



## HappyB

> You wanna see a malt with two blue eyes?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this one....lol lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [attachment=15544:attachment]
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs and tail wags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dede and Chloe from down under[/B]



Every time I see this picture of Chloe, I start smiling. She really warms my heart. I just can't help but wonder if she hasn't been with the kangaroos too long though. Perhaps she needs a trip across the pond to teach her to walk on all fours. I volunteer.


----------



## Scoobydoo

[attachment=15550:attachment]

Here is the only picture I have ever seen of a blue eyed Maltese, his name is Mickey and I am not sure now who he belongs to but I remembered having kept it because I thought it was unique.


----------



## thelittlepet

Oh I just love Chloe's eyes. She just melts my heart. Such a little sweetheart








Aimee


----------



## pilios

i hope this link will help...this maltese has almost blue eyes

?????? ????...????????... | Facebook

Ioulias Puppy World | Facebook 

ioulias puppy world


----------

